# A Lexie video!



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

*a Lexie movie!!*

See, i really do have a golden retriever LOL 

Ok that's what i get LOL Sorry. i tried to post it with no luck since i'm SO COMPUTER STUPID!!!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

ok let's try this again


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

If you just recently uploaded this to youtube, it takes them hour or two to enable it. You have it linked well now, just wait


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> well, it wouldn't be that easy since i'm not in new york nor do i care about the times. Cincinnati Enquirer maybe but it would be dated on Sunday since that is when the movie took place


LOL.. I can't wait for your movie to come up! 

Sorry about the ribbing, but I could not resist.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

oh it's nothing really. Just lexie outside. She always looks like she is kick starting. She scratches and doesn't make contact. Watch her back legs LOL

Also, i have this new camera and wanting to see if this video thing worked. GAWD, i'm computer stupid as heck LOL


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Lisa - I can't get your movie to load. I had this problem earlier and found that I had to leave the _ in the string of characters. I double clicked your video window to view it directly on YouTube but you have it marked private, so, no joy. *sigh*


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes I also cant watch your video but your puppy looks very cute


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Lisa, 
you uploaded this video to YouTube and marked it as private.
That is why you can't share it with us and we can't see it.
YouTube error message says:
"This is a private video. If you have been sent this video, please make sure you accept the sender's friend request."
Please log back into your youtube account and mark it so it's available to everyone.
Joe


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

opps.... I fixed it from private to public. Gawd, i'm never trying this again LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

:lol: That's funny... 

I didn't realize her color was so close to Samson's color....


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes she's dark. All her puppies a few years ago where light in color except for 1 female. She had 6 males and 1 female. LOL

She looks like she is kickstarting in that video. She does that all the time. Scratches at totally nothing at all LOL
:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey, that is so cool. She has a big bark!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes she does. She's almost 6 years old now (December 24th) and I feel like she thinks i speak dog or something LOL I know the movie was nothing special but i have a new camera that has the movie feature on it and wanted to try it out and prove to Lucky's mom especially that I really do have a golden retriever named Lexie


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Worked now, thanks for fixing it.
Wow, great video, beautiful Golden.
Joe


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

That was funny. Lexie acted like she was real antsy to get you to let her back inside!

You can't stop now, you have a new camera!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

See this is why I like dogster--you can just post the link. 

I have still not even figured out how to post a pic in the message. Video is a long way off.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Administrivia:

I have split this topic from its ... "digression" ... and am re-opening it for further discussion about Lexie and her hilarious back-leg scratching behavior 

I for one very much enjoyed the video!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> Administrivia:
> 
> I have split this topic from its ... "digression" ... and am re-opening it for further discussion about Lexie and her hilarious back-leg scratching behavior
> 
> I for one very much enjoyed the video!


Good thinking, Dilligas.... It's worth keeping it open...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Thank you, i thought it was closed which made me angry over the direction my thread went. 

She scratches like that all the time. Maybe she has OCD LOL

:doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Funny video.......... Lisa....... Love the scratching....Maggie is Ocd with licking....


----------

